
Back endLab: create a no-code web/mobile app back end in minutes - chris140957
I&#x27;m currently validating an idea for a new BaaS solution which will allow you to build and host a web app backend without writing a single line of code.<p>The app is called BackendLab and the landing page is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.backendlab.app&#x2F;<p>The idea is that it allows you to define your database models by specifying what fields to include and BackendLab automatically creates a CRUD API which you can start using straight away.<p>You&#x27;ll also have the option to implement additional REST methods which allow you to join together a number of pre-defined actions, e.g. integrations with various third party services, as well as applying permissions&#x2F;authentication<p>At the moment I&#x27;m about 1-2 weeks away from launching the public beta. If anybody thinks that this could be of use to them, then please get in touch. I&#x27;m planning to make this free for life for the first 100 or so early adopters&#x2F;beta testers.<p>Thanks for reading
======
thorin
Interested, I've signed up to find out more. Are you worried about being
swallowed up by the cloud providers, I've not checked recently but I'm sure
they will be creating an equivalent soon. Firebase seems pretty popular but
I'd prefer a relational db backed solution.

